# PIC 18F2455 + Max 232 + Xbee -> Xbee + Max 232 + Visual Basic



## piojoadrian (May 6, 2009)

Hola. 

Estoy llevando a cabo un proyecto leyendo en un conversor A/D de un 18F2455 
y lo mando a traves de un max 232 a una antena Xbee Pro y luego a traves de un max 
232 a la pc.

Necesitaria si me pueden ayudar con las lineas de programa del pic y del 
entorno grafico que utilizo que es el V basic de como encuestar las antenas y guardar
 los datos en formato .csv. Uso la entrada RS 232.


Mi idea es guardarlos en un .csv. Pero el tema es que no la tengo tan clara como pensaba.

1ro: como puedo hacer para guardar los datos con la fecha del dia?
2do: como leo y asigno el dato para enviar al .csv.
3ro: lo voy a graficar con el iXYplot (que tiene un entorno muy lindo), como accedo a los datos del csv?

Espero puedan ayudarme! 

Tengo muy encaminado el Visual y los diseños de las placas. Necesito ayuda con los codigos a programar
Saludos


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 17, 2009)

Hola piojoadrian, yo tambien estoy por arrancar a hacer algo parecido... de momento no cuento con los xbee para hacer pruebas pero tengo un poco de información de como funcionan y como manejarlos desde el micro e incluso creo que tambien desde el VB, ¿que version de VB trabajas? yo ultimamente desarrollo en VB.net con el Visual Studio 2008, ¿que usas programa usas para programar los micro? yo uso el PROTON PICBASIC. Con los codigos te puedo ayudar... explica mejor que es lo que quieres que haga del lado del micro y vamos sacando el programa poco a poco, estoy un poco corto de tiempo pero en los ratos libres puedo ayudar y bueno sacar todo, me interesa esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 17, 2009)

mi proyecto de grado es algo con xbee y gps, te cuento que manejar los xbee es algo muy sencillo, ahi un programa que se llama X-ctu desarrollado por maxtream que se usa para configurar de una forma facil y rapida los modulos xbee.

Solamente tienes que leer un poco acerca de los comandos AT para la configuracion.

Si tienes alguna duda con xbee, preguntame y con gusto te ayudo.


----------



## piojoadrian (May 17, 2009)

JoYcEr182 dijo:
			
		

> Hola piojoadrian, yo tambien estoy por arrancar a hacer algo parecido... de momento no cuento con los xbee para hacer pruebas pero tengo un poco de información de como funcionan y como manejarlos desde el micro e incluso creo que tambien desde el VB, ¿que version de VB trabajas? yo ultimamente desarrollo en VB.net con el Visual Studio 2008, ¿que usas programa usas para programar los micro? yo uso el PROTON PICBASIC. Con los codigos te puedo ayudar... explica mejor que es lo que quieres que haga del lado del micro y vamos sacando el programa poco a poco, estoy un poco corto de tiempo pero en los ratos libres puedo ayudar y bueno sacar todo, me interesa esto.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Utilizo VB6. Lo tengo bastante encaminado el proyecto. La idea es que me ayudes si podes con los codigos del micro. Desde el VB y una Xbee encuesto 5 antenas. La antena que corresponda envia los datos de los conversores A/D que tienen conectados. Es muy simple. Pero no programe nunca los 18F2455 y no tengo nada de codigo de como leer los conversores y como enviarlos.

Las placas las estoy probando mañana a la tarde. Las tengo armadas ya. 
Espero puedas ayudarme.

Aprovecho para saludarte atte.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 18, 2009)

bueno para empezar a programar el microcontrolador tienes que mostrarme el circuito que estas usando o decirme que funcion cumple cada patita del microcontrolador. Ya tengo el datasheet para empezar a programar.

Explica mejor que es lo que quieres hacer.

Segun entiendo y no se si sea solo eso, lo que quieres que hagan los microcontroladores es que tomen lecturas analogicas las conviertan y se las envien al PC.

Ejemplo:

Conexion bidireccional con los 5 micro por medio de los XBee

             PIC 1
             PIC 2
PC <--> PIC 3
             PIC 4
             PIC 5

Hacer:

    PC --> PIC 1 --> Lee valor analogico --> PC
    PC --> PIC 2 --> Lee valor analogico --> PC
    PC --> PIC 3 --> Lee valor analogico --> PC
    PC --> PIC 4 --> Lee valor analogico --> PC
    PC --> PIC 5 --> Lee valor analogico --> PC

GoTo Hacer

¿Es eso lo que quieres hacer?

Entre los microcontroladores y el XBee no es necesario usar un max232 puedes dañar el XBee, el esta preparado para trabajar en forma serial a niveles TTL (los usados por el microcontrolador), el max232 si es necesario entre el XBee y el computador ya que la salida serial del XBee tambien es TTL y la computadora no lo entiende, usas el max232 para cambiar de trabajar la comunicacion serial de niveles TTL a niveles RS232.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 18, 2009)

Aqui te dejo algo de información de como manejar los XBee que encontre buscando un buen rato  espero te sirva.

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=18122.0

http://forum.sparkfun.com/viewtopic.php?=&p=28337

http://www.faludi.com/itp_coursework/meshnetworking/XBee/XBee_example.html

Saludos.


----------



## piojoadrian (May 18, 2009)

Genial la pagina del ejemplo!


Bien JoYcEr182!

Muchas gracias por aportar. Empezare un mail privado contido si me pasas tu email. Es mas privado. Y te envio esquemas y demas.

Espero tu mail.


----------



## piojoadrian (May 20, 2009)

Te envie un correo. No me has contestado aun. Confirmame que lo recibiste.

Me podrias ayudar? Quiero mostrar un form en Visual por unos 10 segundos y luego otro y asi en un loop. Como puedo hacer el retardo de muestra y luego cambiar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 21, 2009)

Hola piojoadrian, si me llego el correo disculpa que no te alla respondido... es que ando sin compu en mi casa y solo reviso cuando puedo cuando estoy en el trabajo.

ahorita no dispongo de visual basic en esta compu, pero eso lo haces con una funcion que sale en la barra de herramientas donde estan los botones los textbox los list box... esas cosas que tiene la forma de un reloj, le configuras los pasos en los que quieres que cuente y hasta donde va a contar y luego busca el evento que sea creo que tenga que ver con el desbordamiento del reloj (eso quiere decir que termino la cuenta) y en ese evento colocas el codigo para abrir otra ventana.

Ten en cuenta lo que te dije mas arriba, el xbee va directo con el micro NO necesitas la interfaz con el max232 solo tienes que alimentar al xbee con 3.3v y lo conectas directo al micro, de la PC al xbee SI es necesario el max232. De momento es con lo que te puedo ayudar, como te dije no dispongo ahorita del Visual Basic en esta compu, te dejo una pagina excelente donde encontraras de todo referente a visual basic.

www.recursosvisualbasic.com.ar


----------



## piojoadrian (May 21, 2009)

Excelente pagina....

Tengo una buena noticia...anduvo la placa del PIC que lee los conversores A/D. Excelente!

Ahora estoy ultimando detalles del Visual!


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 21, 2009)

Que bueno me alegra, ¿lograste que enviara los valores capturados por el A/D del PIC al PC por medio de los XBee? ¿Como configuraste los XBee? ¿Los XBee que tienes son los zigbee, DigiMesh o 802.15.4?


----------



## piojoadrian (May 21, 2009)

Exacto!

Es un proyecto de monitoreo. Senso los valores y los envio. Y anduvo!

El PIC es un 18F2455.

Me faltan detalles del Visual y otros.

Hablemos por mail


----------



## aprendiz70 (Jun 5, 2009)

piojoadrian ¿es posible trabjar contio en ese proyecto?, yo estoy en uno similar y en mi poder ya tengo unos 4 xbee, he diseñado una placa que esta en proteus, agradeceria mucho si podemos comunicarnos a través de correo electronico o por aqui mismo, de esa forma poder intercambiar información, desde ya muchas gracias, BIT.


----------



## piojoadrian (Jun 6, 2009)

Aprendiz, mi proyecto ya esta en funcionamiento. Anduvo y esta casi casi por instalarse.

Si te puedo ayudar con todo gusto.

Me avisas y te ayudo.

Saludos


----------



## aprendiz70 (Jun 8, 2009)

hola, agradeceria tener tu correo electronico (msn) para poder comunicarnos, en todo caso aqui te explico en lo que me puedes ayudar, agradeceria lo de la parte de visual basic (creo que trabajas en la versión 6.0) lo que tiene que ver con la comunicacion serial y como los cambios en el hardware (los que se efectuan en el circuito) se pueden visualizar en el visual basic (es decir la interfaz grafica), te comento que trabajo con el  ccs y el PicBasic, el trabajo que quiero desarrollar tiene que ver con formar una red con los respectivos xbee (cada xbee debe tener asociado un microcontrolador, en este caso un pic, pero puede ser cualquier microconrolador), ademas de esto en el futuro quiero trabajar con linux para que todo esto quede libre (con gambas que es bien parecido al visual basci 6), otras cosa que mencionar es que tengo algunos libros en los cuales se hablan de muchos proyectos, pero estan para trabajar con las tarjetas de desarrollo de mikroelektronika, en ese libro se explican como trabajar con tarjetas smd y al parecer interactuar con ellas, agradeceria mantener contacto y que me pudieras ayudar con lo mencionado arriba, en todo caso los pcb donde van los microcontroladores y los xbee ya los tengo listo, solo me queda por realizar la placa y montarla (lo hare durante estos dias) con respecto a esto tengo algunas dudas y por eso necesito lo de tu correo para poder enviarte una imagen y poder hacerte la conulta respectiva, aunque yo veo el circuito bien, bueno ...  saludos a la distancia y estare esperando con gusto tu respuesta, que estes superbien y gracias por todo,   BIT.


----------



## piojoadrian (Jun 8, 2009)

En este momento estoy en plena instalacion de mi proyecto. Pasame tu mail y nos comunicamos directamente por correo.
Mi msn casi no lo uso por una cuestion de tiempo.

Nos podemos comunicar de forma privada. Pero necesito me envies mas detalle de lo que deseas realizar.

Saludos


----------



## aprendiz70 (Jun 9, 2009)

buenas, mi correo es  jcalle077@    (del      hotmail.com)


----------



## piojoadrian (Jun 9, 2009)

te conteste.

escribime cualq cosa

saludos


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

aprendiz70 dijo:
			
		

> buenas, mi correo es  jcalle077@    (del      hotmail.com)





> No puedes incluir en el mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a tu e-mail.
> 
> Toda la discusión deberá realizarse en este espacio.
> 
> Si quieres enviar un mensaje especifico a un miembro, usa los mensajes privados.


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola... Estoy metido en un proyecto similar y necesito ayuda... un pic recolectando información de sensores que necesito conectarlo con una pc para luego hacer una interfaz y mostrar la información del pic en tiempo real... si alguien podria ayudarme con eso se lo agradeceria. 
Mis interrogantes:
1.- Es algo posible? :S Lo han logrado?
2.- Cuantos modulos Xbee necesito?
3.- TLP434A & RLP434A, con ese par de modulos rf tambien es posible lograrlo?
4.- Cual seria la conexion? un esquematico o algo parecido me ayudaria...

Estoy usando PIC18F4520 y puedo conseguir tanto los modulos RF como los Xbee, pero el xbee es mucho mas costoso. Por cierto, necesito tener un alcance prudente... cuanto es el alcance de estos Xbee?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 13, 2009)

el alcance de los xbee es 300m en linea de vista, xbee pro 1300m, probado, mi tesis de grado tuvo que ver con xbee, lo que comentas lo puedes lograr con xbee, si los sensores estan cerca unos de otros puedes usar solo dos xbee y en el pic generar una trama en donde cada campo seria la información que envia tu sensor.

El xbee es muy facil de usar, para configuracion usas un max232 conectado al puerto serial de tu PC y un software llamado xctu el cual lo desarrolla la misma empresa que fabrica los xbee, DIGI.

Luego solamente es enviarle la trama via UART desde el pic que el te la transmite.

Saludos.


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok gracias por tus respuestas oscar... Ahora, que conexion va entre el pic y el Xbee? hasta donde se, el trabaja a niveles TTL al igual que el PIC, pero quiero certificarlo.

Como indicaste, el proyecto consiste en visualizar unos datos tomados por un pic q se encuentra a distancia, en realidad esta moviendose a unos 60 km/h maximo, no a una distancia fija... no hay problema con eso? 

Entonces necesitaria solo 2 Xbee, uno colocado en el pic para enviar los datos y uno en la pc para recibirlos? 

Si alguien me envia una información acerca de la lectura de los datos al llegar a la computadora y como mostrar esos datos en una interfaz hecha por ejemplo en VB, se lo agradeceria! 

Disculpen el fastidio, pero es un proeycto de grado!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 14, 2009)

Explicate mejor que es lo que quieres hacer para poder entenderte.

como el xbee se alimenta con 3.3v, el pic tambien tienes que alimentarlo con 3.3v, entre el pic y el xbee no va ninguna interface porque son niveles ttl como dices, tx del pic al rx de xbee y rx del pic a tx del xbee.

Si es un objeto en movimiento no tendrias problemas siempre que el objeto se mantenga dentro del alcance que te dan los xbee, de todas maneras explica mejor tu proyecto...

Saludos.


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 16, 2009)

Bueno estoy trabajando con SAE haciendo la telemetria de un baja, un carro para competencias todo terreno q alcanza max 60 km/h, ellos obtienen los datos por un pic y yo quiero mostrar esos datos en una pc en tiempo real. Entonces necesitaria 1 xbee en el carro y uno cerca de la pc no?

Oscar me dices q para programarlo necesito un 232 para conectarlo a serial... tienes alguna nocion de la conexion q hay q hacer? consegui un convertidor de 232 a USB q instala un puerto COM virtual. Ese me puede servir? Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 16, 2009)

Nunca lo trabaje de esa manera siempre use un max232 para conectarlo al puerto serial del PC.

Como te dije necesitarias un Xbee en el PC y otro en el vehiculo, siempre que el vehiculo se encuentre dentro del alcance no vas a tener problemas, cuerdate que para xbee son 300m y para Xbee pro son 1300m (aunque con antena externa llega a 1600m).

Te dejo el esquema para que veas como es la cosa, el regulador FAN1616 es el que baja la tension de 5V a 3.3V para alimentar el Xbee.

Saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (Jun 16, 2009)

oscar monsalvo

Mi proyecto es el publicado como consulta que origino este tema de debate.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Mi proyecto lo probe todos y cada uno individualmente las placas y andan. Lo instale la semana pasada y hay problemas en la comunicacion con el PIC y las antenas. Me sabrias informaciónrmar si las antenas se interfieren las unas con otras?

Que interferencia pueden producir motores, la alimentacion, etc.

Espero puedas ayudarme

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 16, 2009)

Le acabo de enviar una información muy completa sobre Xbee a Andres para que la suba al foro (supongo que la subira pronto), y cualquier duda que les quede despues de leer me preguntan.

Saludos.


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 16, 2009)

Gracias oscar por tu ayuda de verdad estoy mucho mas claro en todo ahora...

Otra cosita y disculpa el abuso, necesito hacer una interfaz en visual c#, y lei en la guia que publicaste que necesito unos comandos AT para la conexion de los Xbee... Existe alguna manera de controlar eso por el mismo software? Es decir, realizar la conexion entre los Xbee y que me muestre como un estatus de "conectado" y cosas asi? Gracias y disculpa de nuevo!


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah por cierto, para que sirven los pines del 17 al 20? puedo enviar datos de voz por alli? gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 17, 2009)

Hay unos pines que son un conversor analogo a digital, no te digo mas porque no los he usado, lo de los comandos AT te lo ahorras usando el XCTU para la configuracion de los modulos ya que ingresas solo el dato en el campo correspondiente y darle escribir el le envia todos los comandos al modulo.

Saludos


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok ok pero entonces eso siempre estara conectado? O sea, siempre estara encendido? No hay manera de enviarle una orden del pc para q se desconecte o algo asi? Digo, desde el mismo software que tengo q crear


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 17, 2009)

Lo que podrias hacer lo siguiente:

1- Enviarle una orden desde tu PC diciendole que necesitas que te envie la información de los sensores, solo en ese momento transmitira, el resto del tiempo permanecera en modo dormido, esto se configura en el modulo

2- Tambien podrias ponerlo en modo "dormido", esto se hace para ahorrar energia, de todas maneras si no le esta llegando nada por el pin de recepcion pues el permanece encendido pero no hace nada, (claro que en modo sleep consumiria menos corriente) y cuadrar en el microcontrolador un tiempo de actualizacion, por ejemplo 5 segundos, osea que cada 5 segundos te envia la información y vuelve a dormirse.



Saludos.


----------



## jvlcorreo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Oscar gracias por la guia que has subido sobre Xbee me esta ayudando mucho. Dices que has dado a Andres información sobre Xbee para que lo suba al foro, ¿esa información es la guia o es mas información que aun no se ha subido? y de ser asi, ¿donde lo suben?.

De nuevo gracias por la guia, ya estoy cacharreando con mi red.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola jvlcorreo, alcance a ver tu mensaje, pero lo borraron porque incumpliste las normas del foro colocando tu correo.

La guia, es la información de la que hablaba, Andres me hizo el favor de adjuntarla al mensaje.

No les paso mas información porque ese es el documento creo que mas completo sobre xbee que tengo, el resto se logro cacharreando.

Me alegro que las cosas vayan bien, de todas maneras si hay dudas, pregunten.

Saludos.


----------



## jvlcorreo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Oscar me he leido el manual enterito. He configurado uno de los modulos como cordinador (Zigbee Corrdinator AT), dos de los modulos como router (Zigbee Router/end device AT) y por ultimo un modulo como end device (Zigbee Router/end device AT). A todos los pongo la misma ID y el mismo CH menos al end device que no me deja cambiarle el CH y aparece como 0. Tengo apuntadas las My de cada modulo y les he puesto nombres distintos para identificarlos en NI. Pues despues de todo esto soy incapaz de seguir, no se que pasa pero no transmiten ni reciben. Hago el Range test y nada de nada, es muy raro. 

Quiero hacer lo siguiente. Un modulo es el que tiene un sensor y este transmite bien al router 1 o al router 2, da igual pero uno de los dos debe de recibir la información y estos enviarsela al coordinador. Lo quiero hacer asi porque el modulo del sensor algunas veces estara en el area del router 1 y otras en el area del router2.

Venga chicos me teneis que ayudar se me termina el tiempo y estoy medio loco ya   

Me gustaria poder hablar con alguien que sepa del tema mas directamente via messenger o skipe para ver si me aclaro con todo esto.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por las ayuda.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 18, 2009)

-Que modelo de Xbee tienes?, porque hay unos que no los puedes configurar como router.
-Todos deben tener el mismo PAN ID y el mismo canal, si no, no se comunicaran.
-Como configuraste las asociaciones, los bits A1 y A2, coordinator association y end device association?

Algo debes estar haciendo mal, me parece raro que no puedas cambiar el CH al modulo, para la configuracion estas usando XCTU?

-Los modulos que tienes tienen el mismo serial?, si son de modelos diferentes no se podran comunicar entre si.


----------



## jvlcorreo (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola Oscar.

No puedo ver ni A1 ni A2. Pongo en el X-CTU en la pestaña terminal:

           +++ (me da OK)
           ATA1 (me da ERROR)

tienen el mismo numero de serie en la placa (IC: 4214A-XBEE2).
En el X-CTU he elegido como modelo del modem XB24-B version 1020 para el coordinador y como modelo del modem XB24-B version 1220 para los Router/end device.

No se que mas hacer.

Gracias Oscar.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Mira, ve a la pestaña Modem configuration, y con el modulo conectado al PC y encendido le das read, ahi el software te lee todos los parametros a configurar, haces los cambios y luego le das write, no lo hagas por terminal manualmente porque es muy engorroso, ademas que despues de que digitas +++ el modem entra en modo de configuracion y tienes solo 5 segundos para entrar la configuracion y despues vuelve a modo normal.

Otra cosa, tal vez tus 1220 con tus 1020 no puedan comunicarse entre si por las diferencia de firmware.

Saludos.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (Jun 19, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Le acabo de enviar una información muy completa sobre Xbee a Andres para que la suba al foro (supongo que la subira pronto), y cualquier duda que les quede despues de leer me preguntan.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola amigos, ese manual que colocaste esta super bueno, ya me lo lei todo y esta realmente muy bien explicado TODO lo que se puede hacer con los modulos XBee y ademas te explican como poder hacerlo. Muchas gracias por compartir esta valiosa información, con ese material es suficiente para trabajar con esos modulos.

Saludos.


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 19, 2009)

Si, esta excelente, de paso en español que es super util para le gente que no habla ingles...

Lo que no me queda claro aun son las entradas esas de conversor a/d... sera q esos datos los transmite y los recibe otro xbee? Pero por dond los recibe? Unos chicos pudieron enviar sonido por los Xbee, fijense: 
YouTube - Proyecto de transmisiÃ³n de voz inalÃ¡mbrico

Aqui tienen un tutorial de los Xbee tambien, muy bueno:
YouTube - Zigbee / XBee Adapter Configuration Tutorial

Alguno de ustedes ha comunicado el Xbee con un pc por puerto usb? Alguien tiene un esquematico de eso?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Ups, hay si no puedo ayudarte porque siempre lo hice por puerto serial, aunque debe funcionar, porque en la pestaña de configuracion del XCTU apareceria tu cable usb conectado, lo que si debes garantizar es la compatibilidad de los protocolos de comunicacion serial.

Saludos.


----------



## jvlcorreo (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Oscar la forma que mas dicho para leer y escribir el modulo ya la habia intentado, el X-CTU es muy intuitivo, el problema es que de repente no me lee el modulo y me da fallo, pero me pasa con los cuatro.

A ver TheRainmaker a qui te pongo un enlace de como conectar tu modulo XBee a un conversor USB, con su fuente de alimentacion a 3,3voltios por si el conversor no la tuviese. Suerte y si puedo ayudar en algo mas, estare encantado.

http://qubits.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/esquematico-de-conexionado-y-montaje-de-modulos-xbee/

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jvlcorreo (Jun 20, 2009)

¿Como hago un reset al Xbee? mejor dicho, ¿cual es el esquema para montar un pulsador en un modulo Xbee? Creo que este va a ser mi problema.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 20, 2009)

Raro que te de fallo, revisa bien algo debes estar haciendo mal, porque no creo ue tus modulos se hayan quemado.

Ahora, fijate en el esquema que coloque en mensajes anteriores, al data in del Xbee hay que atenuarlo para que no le lleguen al modulo los 5v que envia el max232 y asi no quemar la entrada serial. 

Saludos.


----------



## piojoadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Si aun estas con el proyecto hablamos.
Pone responder.

Saludos


----------



## quena83 (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, pero como mucho de ustedes me encuentro haciendo mi tesis de grado con los módulos Xbee. Tengo 3 modulos y por el momento compre un conversor USB-UART para la programación prueba de los módulos. 
Quería saber si alguien uso realmente el MAX232 para la conexion RS232 del pto serie de la PC, ya que hay una incompatibilidad con voltajes. Como lo resolvieron? como lo están atenuando
Por lo que estuve leyendo hay otra solucion , pero se necesita el MAX3232 y no se esta consiguiendo, en su reemplazo esta el ST3232, el probelma es que es montaje superficial, pero si no queda otra va a haber que renegar un poco con la hacer el PCB. 

Además quiero felicitar a todos por las archivos subidos. EXCELENTES!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola quena83 bienvenido al foro, en mi tesis use los modulos Xbee y para la programacion use el MAX232, en paginas anteriores de este tema subi el diagrama esquematico de la interfaz serial con el MAX, busca atras.

Saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola y bienvenido. Soy el creador de este tema de debate, lo arme a principio de proyecto y ya lo tengo instalado y en funcionamiento. Efectivamente yo tambien utilice el max 232. Utilice un diodo zener y una R.

Saludos


----------



## quena83 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas, si efectivamente estuve viendo el diagrama que subio Oscar. Lo que no puedo encontrar por ningún lado es la impedancia de entrad en el puerto de RX.
Adrian, el Zener lo colocaste a masa y en paralelo con un R a la pata 3 del Xbee?

Saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (Jul 2, 2009)

Subo por los techos, voy vengo, pruebo....y mientras contesto y estoy activo en un foro.

Es increible esto de la internet...jeje


jamas hubiera podido llevar a cabo mi proyecto sin la ayuda de tanta gente muy copada...


La idea es zener a masa. R serie. Tipo un filtro R-C.

De igual forma.

Ya adaptaste niveles de tension. Lo tengo instalado funcionando

Saludos


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Reitero la pregunta que hice hace poco.... Alguno de ustedes ha trabajado o tiene idea para que sirven los demas pines del Xbee? Los convertidores A/D?


----------



## quena83 (Jul 8, 2009)

Respondiendo tu pregunta, los demás pines los usas deacuerdo a lo que dice el manual. Los podes configurar como entradas, salidas ya sean  digitales o analogicas (dependen de los puertos, no todos).

 Fijate mas arriba hay un manual subido quizas te ayude. Todo eso lo tienes que configurar, en este manual estan los comandos.

Cualquier cosa volve a preguntar

SAludos


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jul 11, 2009)

Tengo otra ducda... Alguno de ustedes tiene idea de como colocar algun led que indique que el modulo esta recibiendo y enviando? Gracias


----------



## piojoadrian (Jul 15, 2009)

Te conviene verlo desde el hyperterminal de windows por ejemplo.


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo decia un led, para verlo en el circuito!


----------



## piojoadrian (Jul 28, 2009)

Alguien sabe como resetear el Pic 18F2455?

Lineas en CCS que me faciliten?


----------



## f0raster0 (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola, deseo configurar unos pines de Xbee como salidas digitales, pero laméntateme no he podido lograrlo..
   al ingresar al modo comandos AT

+++ devuelve OK 
ATD25 <ENTER> devuelve ERROR


otra opción de configuración que he realizado es la siguiente (por  jugar): 

1 ) inicio X-CTU  
2 ) seleccioné el puerto com y presioné Test/Query 
3 ) seleccione "API y Use escape characters " 
4 ) Modo configuration y luego Read, me responde "Failed to enter command mode Unable to read Version (ATVR) Read parameters..Failed." entonces seleccioné el modem XB24 y me muestra las diferentes opciones 
5 ) Voy a D0 y seleccione "3-Digital Input" 
6 ) En la I/0 outup enable seleccione "1-enabled" 
7 ) En Sample Rate ingrese lo siguiente "1388" 
8 ) Write, pero responde  
"Getting modem type....OK; Programming modem...Lost communication with modem Write Parameters...Failed" 

ya nose que más intentar, actulice el X-CTU, realice los pasos vía RS232 y utilizando una placa USB-XbeeExplorer..

.. espero su cooperación..


----------



## f0raster0 (Sep 4, 2009)

problema resuelto, el firmware que venia con los módulos no permitia la configuración de pines y al realizar cambios y luego resetear a valores por defecto, instale un firmware que desactivo la interfaz UART..
ahora luego de mucho buscar instale la version apropiada para los modulos..

 la instalación consiste en descargar e instalar el firmware apropiado en el X-CTU cargalo y luego write, cuando salga el mensaje tirar el pin 5 a gnd por un par de segundos y puff comenzará a cargar..

saludos


----------



## masterofpuppets23 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y todo lo que han expuesto es muy útil, pero tengo algunas dudas en relación a como conectar entradas analógicas. Bueno tengo que hacer mi proyecto de tesis, tengo 2 xbee serie 2, uno debe estar en un proceso (estanque a controlar nivel y temperatura) y el otro en un plc. Dado que cada xbee posee conversores A/D debo ingresar al xbee remoto una señal 4-20 mA, pero hay que adecuarla al xbee para no quemarle, ¿Alguien de uds sabe hasta que tensión soportan estos conversores??. Por otra parte debo acondicionar el xbee al plc, para ello es necesario usar una microcontrolador PIC para conectar la entradas analógicas al plc(s7200) ??.
En el tema de programación sólo se debe programar para el xbee en el plc, pero como este recibe los datos desde el equipo remoto (señal 4-20 mA) espero de u ayuda gracias!!


----------



## f0raster0 (Sep 21, 2009)

(http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/Wireless/ZigBee/XBee-Guia_Usuario.pdf) creo que te puede ayudar


----------



## el_roka77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola!!! estoy realizando un proyecto similar con modulos XBee, la finalidad es por medio del adc de un microcontrolador PIC 18f25k20 leer los valores y enviarlos por medio del xbeee hacia otro xbee receptor, bien se delimita mi proyecto a la realizacion de ste envio, y quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con esto, y sobre el pic que estan utilizando a ver si me combiene mas cambiar a ese.


----------



## f0raster0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola el_roka77 yo estoy trabajando con módulos Xbee....  y mi pregunta es porque el PIC?, tu puedes configurar pines como ADC en el Xbee  y podrías conectar directamente tus datos al Xbee remoto (sin olvidar la diferencia de voltajes) y enviarlos al xbee receptor que me imagino entregara la información a un PC o similar..


----------



## cbarrientos (Nov 13, 2009)

oscar monsalve

estoy tartando de configurar una xbee como router y aun no puedo....
todos tienen la misma version, todos el mismo canal..... de hecho quiero configurar un terminal un router y un coordinador, lo que me falta es configurar el router.... la idea es que lo que salga del terminal pase por el router y reenvie al coordinador.


tengo xbee pro... porfA O CUALQUIER PERSONA QUE SEPA ME HECHE UNA MANO
DE ANTEMANO GRACIAS


----------



## f0raster0 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mira el foro de Olimex_cargar firmware

http://www.olimex.cl/foro/viewtopic.php?p=1707#1707


----------



## cbarrientos (Nov 16, 2009)

esta bueno pero me parece que esa configuración es para la versión 1 y yo tengo la ultima version en donde yo no puedo configurar un terminal o coordinador en la parte de FUCTION SET sino con el MY y con el DL de los comandos, y si no se con la version antigua de como configurar un router, con esta version menos!!!

AYUDAAA!!!


----------



## f0raster0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Estoy trabajando con xbee adquiridos en olimex, todavía no los he utilizado en una red, pero en la medida que he tenido problemas me he comunicado con www.digi.com, te recomiendo enviarles un e-mail, responden de un día para otro.
  Seria bueno que explicaras más detalles, así podemos encontrar la solución..
  Saludos..


----------



## cbarrientos (Nov 16, 2009)

mira ya supe como configurar lo como router, ahora también compre las xbee PRO en olimex, pero el software no me deja cambiar de version, mira asi esta:
modem: XB24
Function Set: XBEE 802.15.4
y lo quiero cambiar a
modem:XB24-ZB
Fuction Set: ZIGBEE COORDINADOR API

Y ME SALE EL SIGUIENTE ERROR
unable to program module.
oncompatible fuction set selected for current module.


----------



## f0raster0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Qué versión de firmware tienes cargado en el XbeePro?, cambiaste la versión del firmware?

Otra cosa no me queda claro lo de XB24, si son XbeePro debería ser XBP24..

Saludos


----------



## cbarrientos (Nov 17, 2009)

mira tengo de los dos una xbee y xbee pro y al momento de cambiar la versión ya sea xb24 o xbp24 no hay ningún problema. el problema se da cuando quiero cambiar el modem a XB24-ZB o XBP24-ZB ahí me sale el mensaje de error.... sera el programa x-ctu? porque de actualizarlo lo he hecho y ya no me actualiza mas... HELPPP!!! ahí si que ya no se que onda!!!

pd: la version que tengo en las dos xbee es la 10CD


----------



## Jadacuor (Dic 7, 2009)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> mi proyecto de grado es algo con xbee y gps, te cuento que manejar los xbee es algo muy sencillo, ahi un programa que se llama X-ctu desarrollado por maxtream que se usa para configurar de una forma facil y rapida los modulos xbee.
> 
> Solamente tienes que leer un poco acerca de los comandos AT para la configuracion.
> 
> Si tienes alguna duda con xbee, preguntame y con gusto te ayudo.


la, 

hola, yo tengo una duda sobre los modulos xbee.... tengo entendido que trabajan a 3,3v, yo tengo un programa donde un pic sensa la temperatura y la envia a otro pic por UART y quiero utilizar los xbee para la comunicacion punto a punto, hay algun problema en la conversion adc si alimento los pic con 3,3v para poder utilizar los xbee?

de antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## Refgio (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola? estoy realizando un proyecto con xbee y picaxe pero no he logrado comunicarlos, alguien sabe como se programa los datos en seie en pocaxe?


----------



## luishonguito (Ene 29, 2010)

Buen dia, estoy realizando un proyecto de monitoreo con Xbee, mi problema es el siguiente....
Nesesito hacer un circuito en una tableta que simplemente retransmita los estados de los pines configurados como entradas en el Xbee. ¿Cual es el circuito mìnimo que tengo que implementar en mi tableta para que en mi PC pueda saber el estado de los pines leyendo la trama que regresa?

Por cierto, debo de hacerlo sin usar algun PIC, solo quiero una configuraciòn básica, la programacion ya esta hecha.


----------



## f0raster0 (Ene 29, 2010)

qé tipo de datos puedes explicar tu idea.. en el foro de

w w w . olimex . cl 

en configuración de pines y cargar firmware 

podemos ver los detalles..


----------



## luishonguito (Ene 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias, Ya pude!!, habia un  problema con el firmware, ya pude utilizarlo como cable virtual, con un solo pin para empezar, estare experimentando co el Xbee en los proximos dias, quisas mas adelante nesesite saber como comunicarlo con un PLC por meido del puerto serial....se podra?? bueno aun no entro a esa etapa....Gracias


----------



## luishonguito (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola, Forastero, estoy tratando de hacer una red mesh con varios Xbee, se que tiene que haber nodos coordinadores y End Devices, nesesito traer informacion desde un Xbee remoto haciendo un puente entre otros Xbee, y así crear una red de tal manera que yo visualice el estado de los bits en mi computadora. ya configure los tres xbee como corrdinadores y desde cerca ambos remotos se comunican bien con la base, pero qué mas nesesito hacer para lograr el puente de comunicacion?

Por cierto, los configuré así porque serán alrededor de 50 modulos xbee regados por toda una planta maquiladora. y nesesito apagar ciertas màquinas desde un solo módulo (como broadcast).


Gracias de antemano


----------



## luishonguito (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola, disculpa otra ves, pero tengo una duda, cuando utilizo el Xbee en modo Broadcast, las salidas en los Xbee remotos permanecen en estado alto, pero existe un pequeño cambio de estado unos milisegundos cada cierto tiempo (5 segundos aprox.), esto sucede aunque las salidas esten en cualquier estado, ¿ A qué se debe y como puedo evitar este pequeño camibio?


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola a todo el mundo!

Yo estoy intentando comunicar 2 XBee con la ayuda de un PIC18F4550 y un PIC24F08KA101 respectivamente. El PC debería detectarme un XBee a través del PIC18F4550 cuando lo conecto por USB, pero no es el caso. Me detecta que tengo algo conectado al COM8, pero el X-CTU no me encuentra el dispositivo.

Debo de programarle algo especial al PIC18F4550 para que lo detecte? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## miguelangelcede (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola amigos tengo u gran problema necesito hacer una red mesh con los modulos xbee pero segun lo que eh leido solo funciona con los modulos serie 2 quisiera saber como reconocer los series 1 y los series 2 no se como hacer esto tengo 2 un xbeepro y un xbee  IC ID 4214A no se que serie son ayuda por fa...


----------



## DonCormano (May 12, 2010)

Hola miguelangelcede, por lo que entiendo con la serie 1 podés hacer red  mesh digimesh, no zigbee ni znet que necesitan serie 2. Tiene ruteo  automatico y es más simple que zigbee.
Por lo que veo en fotos los serie 2 lo dicen adelante abajo.
Para saber si tu serie 1 es compatible con digimesh mirá este link
http://www.digi.com/support/kbase/kbaseresultdetl.jsp?id=3150
Yo estoy tratando de hacer esto asi que nos mantenemos comunicados


----------



## miguelangelcede (Jun 3, 2010)

Saludos DonCormano

Asi se necesita los series 2 despues de algunos tramites de importaciones etc etc ya tengo los xbee serie2  znet 2.5..

Tengo 5 xbee2  una interfaz usb y otra serial ahora pues bien necesito hacer la red mesh ya tengo uno como coordinador y los demas como router/end device el problema es que no se como hacer que se conecten eh investigado un poco pero sin exito

http://www.johnhenryshammer.com/WOW2/pagesHowTo/xbeeSeries2.php#index

entonces probe esto ya puedo ver los dispositivos conectados en ese canal
http://www.digi.com/support/kbase/kbaseresultdetl.jsp?id=2194
http://www.humboldt.edu/~cm19/XBee%20setup.pdf

pero lo que quiero lograr es que desde un end device/router se conecte a otro pasando por el coordinador algo asi no se como configurarlos

Alguien q tenga un paso a paso parar hacer la red mesh con xbeeserie2 znet 2.5 usando 4 router/end device y unh coordinador


----------



## f0raster0 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hola, lamentablemente no he trabajo con red zigbee y por ahora tengo de lado los Xbee, pero te sugiero que te comuniques directamente con digi, generalmente responden de un día para otro, a todas las consultas.. suerte y apenas tenga un tiempo retomare los modulos..


----------



## sussa (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola estoy comenzando con estos modulos, ya lei el tutorial del Xbee y menciona que ya trae cargada una configuracion, ahora mi duda es , puedo usarlo con esa configuracion que ya trae o tengo q comprar la tarjeta exploradora para poder programarlo con la ayuda del X-CTU???

Les agradecere su ayuda


----------



## f0raster0 (Dic 8, 2010)

Sussa

Necesitas comunicarlo a un pic o pc, o bien entre dos xbee pero necesitas configurarlos..

Cuál es la idea de tu proyecto??


----------



## sussa (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola f0raster0

Mi proyecto es un sistema de monitoreo de gas lp, y como es a distancia utilizare los modulos xbee.   
Como no quiero  comprar la tarjeta exploradora, podre configurarlo con la computdora  y un max232??

En una terminal tendre el sensor de gas q mandara al convertidor A/D de un pic y este pic le mandara por medio de su USART  al xbee (transmisor)

En otra terminal tendre como receptro otro xbee y este le mandara a el pic18f2550 por USART y el pic por medio de uSB mandara los datos a una PC (el programa q utilizare para visualizar es LABVIEW)


----------



## f0raster0 (Dic 15, 2010)

Si puedes hacerlo con el max232.. la tarjeta es para mayor simplicidad pero perfectamente reemplazable, cuidado con el voltaje de alimentación de los Xbee son muy sensibles..

una pregunta ¿? que hace el pic? porque creo que podrías leer con el A/D directo del xbee remoto y enviarlo al xbee conectado al pc, según veo no es necesario el pic..

http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Wireless/Zigbee/XBee-Serial-Explorer-v12.pdf


----------



## f0raster0 (Dic 15, 2010)




----------



## djxero (Feb 20, 2011)

Tengo la siguiente dudas amigos  
son necesarios los pines    dtr  cts  rts  para la configuración de estos módulos
ya que quiero hacer una plaquita explorer   con este diagrama que les adjunto

saludosss


----------



## f0raster0 (Mar 13, 2011)

quizás sirva como referencia.. allí hay un esquema donde solo conecta Tx y Rx

http://juliomarturet2.webcindario.com/

utilizando las mínimas conexiones (Tx, Rx, Vcc y GND) para el xbee. No permite el control de flujo,  RTS y CTS, por tanto, para cuando se envíe mucha información, puede que el buffer del módulo se pueda sobrepasar. Para configurarlo me parece que no es el caso..

nos cuentas como te fue..


----------



## alex erazo ruiz (Abr 30, 2011)

como se usa los modulo XBEE series1  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/usa-modulo-xbee-series1-55704/ agradesco sus ayudas 



f0raster0 dijo:


> Si puedes hacerlo con el max232.. la tarjeta es para mayor simplicidad pero perfectamente reemplazable, cuidado con el voltaje de alimentación de los Xbee son muy sensibles..
> 
> una pregunta ¿? que hace el pic? porque creo que podrías leer con el A/D directo del xbee remoto y enviarlo al xbee conectado al pc, según veo no es necesario el pic..
> 
> http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Wireless/Zigbee/XBee-Serial-Explorer-v12.pdf



tengoo entendido que es una  programacion muy diferentes a los microprocesadores le agradesco la colaboracion 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/usa-modulo-xbee-series1-55704/


----------



## ferberes13 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hola amigos.

Yo tambien debo hacer un proyecto para mi empresa y  creo que puedo utilizar estos modulos pero no se como trabajarlos.
La idea es hacer un control de turnos que me permita hacer un llamado desde aprox. 20 o 30 puestos diferentes y que el sistema me permita identificar de donde se hizo el llamado.
He pensado utilizar un Pic por cada puesto conectado a un modulo x bee y luego concentrarlos todos a la central o hacer la aplicacion en Visual , pero no se si este bien orientado. Los Pic ya los he programado, pero no se si los modulos me sirven para esta aplicacion.
Alguna sugerencia les agradeceria.


----------



## elbabe (Jul 19, 2011)

que onda.. oye vi un post tuyo en el cual preguntas acerca de como configurar los dispositivos XBee para hacer una red tipo MESH.. me interesa saber si ya has obtenido exito con la configuración ya que estoy tratando de realizar algo similar a eso y aún no se como hacer la configuración mesh ..   si sabes como hacerlo o tienes información en algunos links te agradeceré mucho si me haces el favor de compartirlos conmigo ..


----------



## cb30 (Jul 26, 2011)

Buenas,
Echadle un vistazo a la pagina www.xbee-api.com 
Alli teneis un ocx para VS.

Saludos


----------



## Janet (Dic 29, 2011)

hola soy nueva en el foro solo tengo una pregunta si alguien me puede orientar se lo agradecere, necesito hacer un proyecto con el pic 4550, este va a controlar una electrovalvula que va a dejar caer un fluido durante cierto tiempo. Mi duda es que no se que tipo de valvula usar y donde la puedo conseguir necesito una valvula que funcione con poco voltaje me urge.  Muchas gracias y feliz año


----------



## alejandroavila (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola , he estado intentando armar la placa para programar los xbee con el max232, pero a la hora de conectar a la pc  el x-ctu no me reconoce el xbee , que puedo hacer?


----------



## PERSEO (May 16, 2012)

Buen día, me gustaría saber si pudo desarrollar una aplicación Xbee pro utilizando PIC 16f84.

Corrección "si puedo"


----------

